# South Africa Critical Skills Visa



## PaulJay5 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hello I hope you are all well and in good health in the midst of this deadly pandemic. Just a quick one to those who have applied and been successful in CSV applications. What documentations do I have to attach to my CSV application and how has been your experience on this journey. Thank you. As for proof of financial means can I use a bank statement from my host country or they need one from SA. I have no job offer at the moment.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

PaulJay5 said:


> Hello I hope you are all well and in good health in the midst of this deadly pandemic. Just a quick one to those who have applied and been successful in CSV applications. What documentations do I have to attach to my CSV application and how has been your experience on this journey. Thank you. As for proof of financial means can I use a bank statement from my host country or they need one from SA. I have no job offer at the moment.


You best bet is to go and check on the VFS website for the list of documentation required. That will be the starting point.


----------



## dinema84 (Sep 4, 2020)

PaulJay5 said:


> Hello I hope you are all well and in good health in the midst of this deadly pandemic. Just a quick one to those who have applied and been successful in CSV applications. What documentations do I have to attach to my CSV application and how has been your experience on this journey. Thank you. As for proof of financial means can I use a bank statement from my host country or they need one from SA. I have no job offer at the moment.


Hello. I think its best to use your South African hosts financials 
if they are stable. You need to attach proof of accommodation and a letter of undertaking from your SA host. In my case my host provided a letter that shows they will provide accommodation and financial support and I also had their bank statements not older than 7days on day of submission. Note I also had my Zim bank statements but was given back those as they used hosts statements.
For documents required visit VFSGLOBAL they have all info and a checklist.


----------



## PaulJay5 (Jul 27, 2021)

Than


dinema84 said:


> Hello. I think its best to use your South African hosts financials
> if they are stable. You need to attach proof of accommodation and a letter of undertaking from your SA host. In my case my host provided a letter that shows they will provide accommodation and financial support and I also had their bank statements not older than 7days on day of submission. Note I also had my Zim bank statements but was given back those as they used hosts statements.
> For documents required visit VFSGLOBAL they have all info and a checklist.


----------



## PaulJay5 (Jul 27, 2021)

PaulJay5 said:


> Than


Thank you very much for the such valuable information much appreciated


----------

